# Apple "Hot News" in Mail App, How to Delete?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am fed up with Apple Hot News.

How the heck does one get rid of it?


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

have you tried highlighting the RSS feed and deleting it or right clicking on it. I got rid of all my rss feeds from mail.

I am a simple man.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bytemonger said:


> have you tried highlighting the RSS feed and deleting it or right clicking on it. I got rid of all my rss feeds from mail.
> 
> I am a simple man.


Thanks Byte.

Gone!


----------



## Lewis (Aug 29, 2004)

That was damn easy. I never even thought of it.

thanks


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

RSS feeds, yet another bell or are they whistles. Either way I have no use for them. Ditto Spotlight and Dashboard.


----------

